# Nueva Flower ProtoBoard



## Nilfred (Dic 18, 2012)

Ya estaba todo inventado, se acerca el fin del mundo y aparece un protoboard salvaje:





Que no es tan nueva: Van por la versión 4
Además se consigue por DX:
Arduino Compatible Flower-SOIC Protoboard-MEGA Shield Breadboard - Green
Arduino FlowerPad Protoboard - Black + Silver


----------



## fernandob (Jun 2, 2013)

que buenas, pintan muy versatiles, un dibujo buen pensado .... pero se conseguiran aca ?? algun proveedor las tendra aca ?? 
encima ahora con estos locos que cerraron las importaciones ......
aunque fabricantes de placas aca hay , pero solo hacen a pedido, no creo que ninguno se anime a hacer y ver si se venden.

bueh... si alguien sabe si hay aca que avise.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 2, 2013)

Nilfred dijo:


> Se puede mejorar: Flower ProtoBoard



mira que bueno,ya las estoy haciendo ¡¡¡¡¡
buenísimo para componentes smd ¡¡¡
sino queda asi ¡¡¡ 

*lo unico que se puede soldar son transistores y capasitores y r smd ,pero no ic*


aqui traen solo las comunes ,las hay con pad redondo y cuadrados,,
asi la voy a ir haciendo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 2, 2013)

Si nos juntamos varios digamos como para comprar unas 100 placas 10 x 10 yo las encargo.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 2, 2013)

yo voy a internar con fabricarla yo mismo, luego si se animas las pueden hacer ustedes mismos,yo les dejo el pdf,
no se,aquí las placas perforadas salen muy caro,por eso cuando las necesito,en algún prototipo ,me hago una
y luego la voy perforando a medida que ubico los componentes,


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 2, 2013)

buen metodo julien, si yo decía, tengo un contacto en brasil, por una cantidad hacemos una tiradita. A precio de costo claro esta.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 3, 2013)

averigua precio, a mi siempre me interesa eso, si alguno que este en capital se anima.
por que vos estas en cordoba.

igual, hay que tener cuidado , traer uan cantidad hoy con esto de las importaciones te puede traer un dolor de cabeza.......... ono ?? 

y lo de que aca esta caro fabricar es mas o menos, por que si pedis cotizacion pero por una cantidad ahi la cosa cambia, yo hace tiempo hacia asi y compraba las placas en cantidad, ahora aprendi a darle a una misma placa usos multiples.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2014)

no,solo se requiere un poco de paciencia


----------

